# MC2 Question



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Can other MC2 owners answer a question for me:

The hopper on my MC2 spins as it's grinding. There is a scale marked on the hopper, to mark the grind setting (questionable in itself), but this presumably means the hopper is supposed to stay put? This would be useless if the hopper moves, which mine does. It doesn't spin uncontrollably, but moves round slowly as it's grinding.

Is this normal? Surely not.

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, it is indeed an oddity or failing of design that just never got fixed.

It rests in the upper burr housing which rotates with the upper burr. If it was fixed those lines would actually mean something, as it is they are entirely pointless.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

If it bothers you, wrap a layer of electrical tape round the hopper spigot. The guage is a relative indicator of setting at best.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. It doesn't bother me particularly, just seems a bit mad to put the already vague gauge on a hopper that moves.

I find it quite endearing, to be honest. You have to admire that kind of attention to detail.


----------

